# Does DNP let you study?



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi guys, as the title says, was wondering if using DNP can compromise your study sessions or impoverish your brain performance?

I have some nasty tests this following week so I was wondering how bad will be DNP for that and if there is any way of getting away with it and helping the brain's performance while doing DNP.

Thanks a lot!

@DiggyV


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Big Man 123 said:


> Hi guys, as the title says, was wondering if using DNP can compromise your study sessions or impoverish your brain performance?
> 
> I have some nasty tests this following week so I was wondering how bad will be DNP for that and if there is any way of getting away with it and helping the brain's performance while doing DNP.
> 
> ...


Defo comprimise study for me, trying to study at the moment is VERY tough, feeling hypoglycameic is the biggest issue,

Also going to the bathroom every 10min is quite the distraction


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Big Man 123 said:


> Hi guys, as the title says, was wondering if using DNP can compromise your study sessions or impoverish your brain performance?
> 
> I have some nasty tests this following week so I was wondering how bad will be DNP for that and if there is any way of getting away with it and helping the brain's performance while doing DNP.
> 
> ...


Might i also add that glucose is the preferred choice of fuel for the brain, so its obvious how it will ruin your study if you know how it works


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> Hi guys, as the title says, was wondering if using DNP can compromise your study sessions or impoverish your brain performance?
> 
> I have some nasty tests this following week so I was wondering how bad will be DNP for that and if there is any way of getting away with it and helping the brain's performance while doing DNP.
> 
> ...


Only through firstly being distracted by the heat / sweating etc, and secondly if your T3 levels are low then you will get lethargic and will find it harder. If on 125mg should be fine, if on 250mg may beed 50mcg T3 a day.

also ensure fuelled correctly as hypos will stop you also.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I could study. It's just like revising in Cyprus. Doesnt bother me at all the little bit of heat.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Only through firstly being distracted by the heat / sweating etc, and secondly if your T3 levels are low then you will get lethargic and will find it harder. If on 125mg should be fine, if on 250mg may beed 50mcg T3 a day.
> 
> also ensure fuelled correctly as hypos will stop you also.


 @DiggyV sorry to go off the OPs question, but as u know i started DNP on saturday night, im on 120g cabs/day and the hypoglycaemia keeps getting me bad, also i think the lack of carbs is making me feel really depressed and axiety also, because when i eat carbs i feel somewhat improved...

How can i deal with this?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> I could study. It's just like revising in Cyprus. Doesnt bother me at all the little bit of heat.


How much carbs were u eating? did u not feel hypoglycaemic?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

johnnymctrance said:


> Defo comprimise study for me, trying to study at the moment is VERY tough, feeling hypoglycameic is the biggest issue,
> 
> Also going to the bathroom every 10min is quite the distraction


If you are going to the bathroom every 10 minutes, maybe you should look into your diet, prostate health etc instead of blaming dnp :laugh:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> @DiggyV sorry to go off the OPs question, but as u know i started DNP on saturday night, im on 120g cabs/day and the hypoglycaemia keeps getting me bad, also i think the lack of carbs is making me feel really depressed and axiety also, because when i eat carbs i feel somewhat improved...
> 
> How can i deal with this?


are you spreading your carbs through the day, or targeting training? Are they complex carbs or simple ones? You shouldn't go hypo mate, well not normally. Also when did it start? As normally you wont get one until 3 days or even 4 after starting - if you get one at all. If teh carbs are simple or there is a lot of fruit, then this maybe your problem. Ignore the bollox about liver glycogen and fruit BTW. OK its not all bollox, but if on low carbs you need to keep them complex, so you get a better steady release of carbs into your blood stream.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> If you are going to the bathroom every 10 minutes, maybe you should look into your diet, prostate health etc instead of blaming dnp :laugh:


well im drinking 7litres of water a day so id say that might have something to do with it


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> are you spreading your carbs through the day, or targeting training? Are they complex carbs or simple ones? You shouldn't go hypo mate, well not normally. Also when did it start? As normally you wont get one until 3 days or even 4 after starting - if you get one at all. If teh carbs are simple or there is a lot of fruit, then this maybe your problem. Ignore the bollox about liver glycogen and fruit BTW. OK its not all bollox, but if on low carbs you need to keep them complex, so you get a better steady release of carbs into your blood stream.


I took my first tab on saturday night,

My carbs are my first 4 meals, the final 3 have pretty much zero

I have actually felt hypo after my pwo meals which is around midday -2 o clock

My carbs sources are brown pasta (160g per day), frozen veg (800g per day)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> I took my first tab on saturday night,
> 
> My carbs are my first 4 meals, the final 3 have pretty much zero
> 
> ...


OK fuel your workout, even if it takes your total carbs up a little. This is the most common time for this to happen. Get hold of some maltodextrin. Start with 20g in 500ml or water and sip throughout your workout. If that doesn't do it, up ot to 25g and then 30g, and maybe reduce the veg a little.

You need to stop the hypos mate, and this is the way I fuel workouts on DNP. 20g Malto does it for me.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> How much carbs were u eating? did u not feel hypoglycaemic?


On a low dose for a longer cycle, hypo has never bothered me, even eating just tuna and eggs the whole week. Taking up to 600mg is when it gets uncomfortable, well for me anyway. This is when I split a nice bit of carbs (oats in a shake) through the day, morning noon and evening. Usually keeps my body moving and brain ticking. If I miss a carb meal, your body can tell. Before I knew about going hypo like a year ago I just lay down on the bed and nodded off easy. Now after reading more recent threads I've learnt just to keep some juice drinks in my draw at work and by bedside.

You can easily control it for your needs because you will feel it.

Feeling tired - take more carbs

Feeling too hot - lower the dose


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> OK fuel your workout, even if it takes your total carbs up a little. This is the most common time for this to happen. Get hold of some maltodextrin. Start with 20g in 500ml or water and sip throughout your workout. If that doesn't do it, up ot to 25g and then 30g, and maybe reduce the veg a little.
> 
> You need to stop the hypos mate, and this is the way I fuel workouts on DNP. 20g Malto does it for me.


Thats great man, so up carbs a little and drop the protein or fat to make up for it?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Only through firstly being distracted by the heat / sweating etc, and secondly if your T3 levels are low then you will get lethargic and will find it harder. If on 125mg should be fine, if on 250mg may beed 50mcg T3 a day.
> 
> also ensure fuelled correctly as hypos will stop you also.


Thanks man, I will get my hands on some T3 just in case, I'm gonna be eating some kidney beans for the carbs and I'm going to use 1 tab of Modafinil the day before each Test, which is gonna be 3 tabs total on the next week since they are 3 Tests.

Could it be dangerous by any means to use Modafinil on a DNP cycle?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> Thats great man, so up carbs a little and drop the protein or fat to make up for it?


20g is 80 cals I wouldn't bother.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> Thanks man, I will get my hands on some T3 just in case, I'm gonna be eating some kidney beans for the carbs and I'm going to use 1 tab of Modafinil the day before each Test, which is gonna be 3 tabs total on the next week since they are 3 Tests.
> 
> *Could it be dangerous by any means to use Modafinil on a DNP cycle*?


ON that question I have no fcuking idea - never had to look at it before mate. However just having checked at its mode of operation, I cant see anything directly - however not having researched fully, I still cant say for sure. If you were on Clen then possibly it would have been worth stopping the Clen for the week. However as the DNP will take 4-5 days to get down to a level you wont notice, then you should have stopped last week. HOwever as I have said, on a quick look there is nothing that stands out.

Be careful with it though mate, it is an appetite suppressant, or can be, so keep fuelling the carbs even if you dont feel hungry and you will be fine. you really dont want a hypo in the middle of a test as you havn't eaten before you started it.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> ON that question I have no fcuking idea - never had to look at it before mate. However just having checked at its mode of operation, I cant see anything directly - however not having researched fully, I still cant say for sure. If you were on Clen then possibly it would have been worth stopping the Clen for the week. However as the DNP will take 4-5 days to get down to a level you wont notice, then you should have stopped last week. HOwever as I have said, on a quick look there is nothing that stands out.
> 
> Be careful with it though mate, it is an appetite suppressant, or can be, so keep fuelling the carbs even if you dont feel hungry and you will be fine. you really dont want a hypo in the middle of a test as you havn't eaten before you started it.


Thanks man, will be 100% sure to eat those carbs no matter what, I will only use 1 tab of 200 mg of modafinil, 3 times but in different days so I don't think it is the big deal but will report what the mix did on me. I won't workout those days tho since I want those carbs for my brain lol.

Thanks a ton man.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> 20g is 80 cals I wouldn't bother.


Thanks a million man!!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> Thanks man, will be 100% sure to eat those carbs no matter what, I will only use 1 tab of 200 mg of modafinil, 3 times but in different days so I don't think it is the big deal but will report what the mix did on me. I won't workout those days tho since I want those carbs for my brain lol.
> 
> Thanks a ton man.


why would u potentially comprimise ur exam success just to have dnp? sounds like a recipie for disaster to me, aand then mod on top? if u havent used it before and get an adverse reaction, exams will be the last thing youre worried about mate. no idea how ull manage to maintain study motivation, i cant do it on a severe deficit never mind dnp


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ragingagain said:


> why would u potentially comprimise ur exam success just to have dnp? sounds like a recipie for disaster to me, aand then mod on top? if u havent used it before and get an adverse reaction, exams will be the last thing youre worried about mate. no idea how ull manage to maintain study motivation, i cant do it on a severe deficit never mind dnp


I have done Tests in a fasted state after 2 days fasting and my brain responded well if not better than in a normal state.

I asked from a chemical point of view, not from a nutritional point of view, but when you see how DNP works there is not much room for it to mess with the brain activity, despite that I wanted to ask because I don't like to think that I know everything and what I know is the ultimate truth, there will always be something that you don't know.

Just for the science, I'm going to report how it goes so people know what to expect, not sure if I'm going to use Modafinil since my sleepiness is getting better.

I really appreciate your opinion and concern, thanks a lot man.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> I have done Tests in a fasted state after 2 days fasting and my brain responded well if not better than in a normal state.
> 
> I asked from a chemical point of view, not from a nutritional point of view, but when you see how DNP works there is not much room for it to mess with the brain activity, despite that I wanted to ask because I don't like to think that I know everything and what I know is the ultimate truth, there will always be something that you don't know.
> 
> ...


fair play brah, i had some mod yesterday.... study for hours on end and its all i wanted to do, supressed my appetite an all (good cos no money till loans in).... but after about 11 hours of studying i thought id call it a day and noticed a lump on the back of my head :s ( i used to get this on jack3d)...... and a very painful leg, dunno if it was circulation problems due to sitting at the dest and thinking or the mod 9prob the mod)... which has put me off a bit, but saying that ive only done 2 hours today so might risk getting back on it.....

how do you dose it mate? i brought it a while back and only started using again so forgot, i usually do 100mg, did 200 yesterday, was zoned in all day.

good luck with the DNP i wouldnt dare personally.

about the fasted state i agree with, the most productive day i have had least to eat, and keto really keeps the mind clear


----------

